# Termites discovered Termidor? Help needed



## diane_jessica (Aug 22, 2015)

Live in NC, about 45 minutes from Beach. Have an old home about 1400 sq ft. Raised foundation (crawl space) with hardwood subfloors. One level with attic.
I live on a small fixed income supporting 3 people, so I am extremely tight on money. 
My son-in-law has discovered while wanting to replace wood subfloor a load of active termites in one bedroom, where the wood subfloor is very iffie, feeling like in areas it would give. Also found termites behind baseboard, behind wall board (drywall) where they have eaten away a good part of wood window framing, and wood studs. Also tree which is now dead right outside that window had termites in it. It was cut down yesterday and put on burn pile.
Several other rooms of my old house have weak subflooring, and part has been replaced a couple of yrs ago without seeing any termites, however there are other rooms with iffie subfloors, now. Since the house is raised/ not on concrete slab, underneath the house it can be very wet/damp.(rains often here)
Since I don't have the money for termite people, my son-in-law was talking to an employee at Lowe's hardware locally, and the gent said he had termites in spots around house, and he bought Termidor.
On youtube saw how termidor was used all around house by digging a small trench, and I get that part, but I don't know how to attack the interior with termidor product in all the areas I have mentioned, and concern about all other areas inside, and maybe under the house? For now, these iffie floors throughout, and a damp area underneath the house are making me suspect to how badly this house is..and what I can do with purchasing termidor and whatever else needed.
Reading a few articles it gets confusing; my brains are fried. Talk about termidor dusting, injections, additional applications with another product, as well, etc etc, yet don't know what is best to do. I am ready to order the termidor somewhere asap, and son-in-law can be directed......

Thought someone here could kindly chime in. SOS :icon_confused:
Thanks ahead
Diane


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

There are two methods of subterranean termite treatment . One calls for trenching around the dwelling and inject the ground with termicide. Their builds a barrier but is probably more effective with a slab or basement foundation construction. The second is a baiting method . You seem to have a very serious infestation and I don't think DIY methods are going to work well.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You'll need to trench and treat around all objects under the house that go from dirt upward and make contact with the structure. Inside of the foundation, pipes, jacks, blocking, support bracing as well as trench outside. In fact that treatment under the house is more important than the exterior.


----------



## diane_jessica (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I will print these comments out. I understand what has been said. Obviously the area under the house is a breeding ground. I really appreciate both your comments. I will have to try to wing it with termidor, as best as possible, from what has been said. I have no other option, but to.
THANKS


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Dianne:

Go to this web site:
www.domyownpestcontrol.com

I do not work for them but your money is tight and they have lots of free resources on their site and you can call or email with questions. just tell them money is very tight. They seem very nice. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termites-c-3.html

Dominion 2L is pretty cheap. Read a lot of the reviews for different products to see what others have done. 

You can get a 1 gallon tank sprayer and spot spray the area. 
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/dominion-2l-termiticide-concentrate-p-1223.html


Talstar has a 3/4 gallon for $38. Using a 1 gallon sprayer - you can probably make 96 gallons using 1 ounce per gallon. This may be your lowest cost option. Your son and law can spray under the house, the infested areas and all the other areas. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/talstar-talstar-one-p-97.html?sub_id=656

*Call these people and say you need help and have very limited resources. *

Termidor is good but not cheap. These people at the web site sell stuff the pro's use. Termidor is professional stuff but there are cheaper alternatives like Dominion.

Please note I am not a professional.


----------



## diane_jessica (Aug 22, 2015)

*THANKS* Frank for chiming in.
I am waiting for son-in-law to come see me this morning, to make sure he knows what he needs to do. He is a really energetic guy, savy, and is a good carpenter however presently unemployed going to college online, etc etc.

When he is here I will call domyownpestcontrol people again. Couldn't get through last time/first time calling.. after being on wait for an hour or so...

My concern with Dominion 2L is that it does not have that ingredient in it as Termidor has. Forget the proper name....fepi something
But maybe I can use Dominion for some and termidor for other

Oh.besides doing all MOST important. (I will ask when I call tho)
Can we spray directly on areas INSIDE wall that son-in-law has opened up. and has been left opened up..and subfloor, and also inside where the window framing has been eat away., and one can see these guys face to face in mass 
Will have to know what he needs to wear including a respirator..but have to know if spraying inside......there is besides daughter, son-in-law, also my beloved 2 yr old grandbaby Mina, and my cats. 

*APPRECIATE *your "support" , Frank.
(And yes, I do note you are not a professional or affiliated with any company.)

Diane


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

I have bought Talstar from them in the 3/4 gallon jug which is a pretty good deal at around $32-34 delivered. It is good for outside, under the house and the perimeter. Maybe not ideal for inside. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/b...0RHBi2EfsMkxyJ-QUSG3iRWqFYITddxXywaArOg8P8HAQ

Bifen IT is also a good price. $36.50 delivered for a 3/4 gallon. It is comparable to Talstar and probably safer for indoors. It does work on termites and many other bugs too. 

The 3/4 gallon or 96 ounces can make 96 gallons using the 1 ounce per gallon of water (sprayer) mix. 1 ounce per gallon is a strong dilution. If you go with the avg solution mix of 1/2 ounce per gallon you will get 196 gallons of solution. Enough to last you for a few years if he sprays heavy every month. The outside, around and under the house, the perimeter and the interior walls. 

I think if you can get the one in the house then spray well enough outsie, they will not get back in the house. 

Termidor is top notch stuff but expensive. I would use it up first. Ask those folks for help too. Good luck.


----------



## diane_jessica (Aug 22, 2015)

*took the plunge ordering supplies for termites*

Re: Frank
I called domyownpestcontrol.com yesterday, finally getting through after a couple of mishaps. Same gal answered. She was polite I suppose, however difficult to communicate with. Not much help. I just winged it.
I ordered Termidor in the liquid concentrate and foam, and Dominion in liquid.

Something, I did not go further to ask her...
The way this infestation was found, was my son-in-law ready to replace weakened subfloors in one bedroom (and to continue on to two other rooms), thinking it was from the house being just so old, and so he found termites behind baseboard..and went further going inside wall, to discover more and more., in this one bedroom...and had to stop.
He understands *first *when the chemicals are received, he has to do all that is necessary underneath the house (how is raised as mentioned) from dirt on up to all, and trenches all around...
The concern is the method from there *inside the house*
Lady said to get foam, but didn't say anything else relating to care taken since there are animals, us, and most important my grandbaby inside.ALSO
now thinking about when applying underneath the house....it surely isn't airtight and those subfloors..hmmmm.. My son-in-law wants to replace the subfloors right now, while waiting for the chemicals, and I have told him to WAIT, because I am thinking all should be treated first, and wait for how long I don't know, and then replace subfloor, and whatever else is needed..like window framing etc etc....and lastly when treating all, if everyone including animals should be out of the house for a period of time...how long I do not know. hmmmm... Trenching outside, well, I understand all pretty much for that. It's the rest of this project.
Oh and should I try to use as much treated wood as possible for various wood replacement? 
Feel like a real dumdum gal, but then my son-in-law in this area might impatiently do things not in proper order, and for health purposes..So I got to get a handle on this, and that place I bought from, the gal just is ...oh well.
Sorry, for the rambling...


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

Diane:

You can also email them with questions. Maybe that might work better than calling them. I think they are out of Georgia. Usually it takes about a half hour for the chemicals to dry. I think after he does some of the spraying and you replace so if the wood you should be okay,


----------



## diane_jessica (Aug 22, 2015)

Frank: never replied to your latest.. I did call the company back again to get more termidor and a different gal answered the phone. vive le difference. Articulate, friendly, very helpful.


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

diane_jessica said:


> Frank: never replied to your latest.. I did call the company back again to get more termidor and a different gal answered the phone. vive le difference. Articulate, friendly, very helpful.


Great news. I do not work for them or anything else - just a customer. They seem like a good resource and their prices are good. I hope it is solving your termite problems.

All the best.


----------



## diane_jessica (Aug 22, 2015)

it's been raining almost everyday, so impossible to start termidor treatment. And is suppose to rain every day this week also. Meanwhile, MORE termites found in other rooms of house. Eeegads and little fished...or should I say...LARGE termites


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

diane_jessica said:


> it's been raining almost everyday, so impossible to start termidor treatment. And is suppose to rain every day this week also. Meanwhile, MORE termites found in other rooms of house. Eeegads and little fished...or should I say...LARGE termites


They are trying to get out of the rain. I think you can spot treat inside with Termidor. 

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc-p-184.html

_*Termidor is labeled for OUTDOOR use only. It can only be used indoors to spot treat termite or insect activity inside wall voids (for example when treating a live termite infestation in a wall void) . It cannot be used indoors for ant or pest control other than inside wall voids.*_


Dominon 2L is cheap and can be used indoors for spot spraying plus for outdoors.

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/dominion-2l-termiticide-concentrate-p-1223.html

Frank


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it might be worthwhile to get a few estimates from a professional. They will be able to look at your property inside, outside in a more hollistic manner and provide an estimate.

The reason is you really need to know what kind of termites you are dealing with before you decide on what chemicals to use.

I am in South Florida, and we have drywood termites all the time, those termites get inside usually from wood fascia and sidings, then work their ways into wall studs, roof rafters, and closet shelves. Those can be spot treated, if you know exactly where they are, but most times you don't, you find the kick out holes and a circle of coffee grounds and there is no telling how far the termite galleries run. Doors, windows, attic, inside walls etc...so usually we do tenting.

But we also have subterranean termites. Those nest outside somewhere, and will go inside your house to attack your wood structures, then go back outside to their nest. This is why to treat subs they trench all around and soak with termidor. They would have to cross the trench one way or another...unless the infestation is so bad that they started nesting inside the house if there is a water source such as leaky pipes. In your case if your house has a crawl space, what if the nest is actually inside the footprint of the house but in the soil below? Trenching all around wouldn't do anything then.

Last year I hit the jackpot, I had both drywood termites and subterranean termites in the house. Had to do the termidor trench treatment and tenting both.


----------

